# Lights and horns



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Do HO trains have horns and whistles in them? My Nickel Plate special 027 does not have a horn and I was wondering if the HO trains have horns. 

Do most engines have a light? Talk about a newbie question....


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Modern sound is in the tender for steam engines like the Polar express. The tender retails for 120. For freight I think they have a trainsound boxcar.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Seing as you are asking about HO scale trains I will add my two cents. HO trains used to run on DC and many still do or can. The new thing now a days is DCC (Digital Comand Control) This allowed trains with special DCC decoders installed inthem to run while others were running on the same track without needing block sections or nasty accidents. A DCC train does not have sound but does have forward and reverse lights and sometimes special effects lights on them depending on the decoder. Then there are DCC Sound Decoders. These decoders have the sounds for the engine that they are to be installed in or are already installed in from the factory. These include for diesel bell, horn, air brake, air let off, air pump, cooling fans, dynamic braking, coupler crash and others. For steam this includes chuffing sound (some engines will be calibrated to the rotation of the wheels) bell, whistle, dynamo, air let off, for some engines air pumps, coal shoveling and many more. To operate sound or DCC engine you need a DCC controller like the Bachmann Dynamis or Digitrax Zephyer. While all DCC trains run on a DCC system DC trains are not recomended to run on them because DCC uses AC not a DC current. That I am aware of all DCC trains will run on a dc system but you will only be able to run one on DC at a time and will not be able to control sounds. Some of the very first DCC decoders might not have run on DC but I have not found any. Hope that helps and is not completely confuseing.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

BONUS!,... I was going to ask about DCC.. Thanx!

Is this what you are talking about? ...and is this a good one? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-EZ-E-Z...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4a9ea83cbb

Okay, one more question (Hey it's for newbies!) Do you need a transformer or is THIS a transformer too?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The Bachmann-EZ-DCC will NOT run any engines that have Sound, Added or Factory. Or at least it will not run them properly!
Sound Decoders take more power than a standard decoder!
Step up to a bigger starter DCC system, Digitrax, NEC, MRC, Bachmann, Just not the low end non expandable DCC systems.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx Sean,... needed the advice. I am altering my search to get DCC powered units. 

Do you use the DCC system instead of a transformer,..... or with a transformer?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Robes said:


> BONUS!,... I was going to ask about DCC.. Thanx!
> 
> Is this what you are talking about? ...and is this a good one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-EZ-E-Z...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4a9ea83cbb
> ...


By far the Bachmann Ez-command system is the worst one to get in terms of options and expandability. Bachmann does make a system called the Dynamis which is a far better and professional system. It is a 2.5 amp power system so roughly 3 to 5 trains running at one time depending on what each engine requires. It is wireless right from the get go which is something that other manufactures like Digitrax and MRC do not offer int there starter set. The Dynamis also has the option to add a thing called the Pro Box. This makes it so that four contollers can be used at once, four receivers can be used, it adds a service track to your layout, and it makes it so the system can be hooked up to a computer. 

In my opinion for the price and what you get for that price Dynamis is the best. 

The Dynamis offers everything that the Digitrax Super Cheif offers except the ability to program routes which is what controls the trains automatically. I think the Dynamis Pro Box makes this possible but i am still trying to obtain one for my layout. It offers wireless also from the get go which if I am not mistaken the super cheif only comes with a wired controller.

As for MRC if I understand correctly is a cheaper system to buy but has less options and functions then Digitrax and Dynamis. This may be completely wrong but that is what I recall of MRC.

If power is an issue ( the amps that the controller makes to run engines ) then there are boosters from Bachmann, Digitrax, and MRC. The Bachmann 5 amp booster if i am not mistaken is the most expensive of them all. Digitrax might be more (not sure). I got my Bachmann 5 amp booster for free and only had to pay for the Bachmann Dynamis system. I need to look at the fan on my unit as it will make a rattiling and grinding noise sometimes on start up. Guess thats what I get for such a good deal on ebay, shouldn't be to much of a problem to repair or replace. i guess thats why he was getting rid of the booster with the dynamis.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Super Chief is a top end system 5 amp or 8 amp $665.00 on up!
Not the system you need unless you just want to jump ALL the way in!
The Super Chief is one kick butt system though!
Zephyr Xtra Digitrax is a starter system $255.00 on up!
3.0 Amps of Power to run multiple trains.
Run up to 20 throttles at the same time on your system, either wired, infrared wireless, or radio.
Infrared is the same way your TV remote works, Line of sight or bounce.

E-Z Command Dynamis Wireless Infrared DCC System $325.00 on up!
2.3 amp power supply doesn't tell you the final out put but can't be better than 2.3 amp
You can up to 4 more handsets.

I know what works for me but please have a look for yourself.

http://www.digitrax.com/prd_zep_xtra.php
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1960


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Super Chief is a top end system 5 amp or 8 amp $665.00 on up!
> Not the system you need unless you just want to jump ALL the way in!
> The Super Chief is one kick butt system though!
> Zephyr Xtra Digitrax is a starter system $255.00 on up!
> ...


I know the super cheif is the top of the line system and the zephyer is the begginer. I was merly saying the Super Cheif was closer in features wise compared to the Dynamis the zephyer does have as many funtion control buttons or wireless among other things. You took the exact retail from Bachmanns page. I have found them brand new online for 90 dollars and 130 for the set and an undecorated engine. The digitrax Zephyr sells for as low as 160 so that price thing isn't completely accurate. I personally can vouch for the Dynamis system. It just seems to be the best system to get for the actual price.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Check out this tread for more reviews.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4410


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

My Son's EZ command runs the sound engine the same as my Zephyr system so they can run sound. I don't know if it runs them properly or not, but it sounds the same on both systems.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you have both the EZ and Zephyr hooked up to the same rails?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I will dig out my Bachmann Ez-command system and see if it will run my Atlas gold DCC & sound engine tommorrow.

I would think what would determine if a sound engine would run with the Ez-command would be how loud the volume level is set to. Full volume would use a lot more power than one with low volume levels.


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Do you have both the EZ and Zephyr hooked up to the same rails?


Not at the same time, but I have had them hooked to the same rails at different times.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

RGC,
I thought maybe the Zephyr was boosting the EZ DCC. I stand corrected on EZ DCC being able to run sound.
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

